# Anyone else using SlideShare.com



## DonRicklin (Dec 2, 2008)

I discovered it through my new involvement on LinkedIn. I now have two slideshows I did out of LR 2.1 on it. One is from a Smart Collection and the other from a 'Dumb' one. You can then imbed them in your Blog and elsewhere.

I export the Slideshow as a PDF. 

SlideShare.com is like YouTube for slideshows.

Don


----------



## achrysos (Dec 2, 2008)

Don

Hadn't heard of it. It sounds interesting. I will definitely give it a go.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 2, 2008)

I have already had about 7' hits each with my two slideshows and it has been only about a day and a half. Not bad.

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 2, 2008)

I did not saw yours (how?) but found a funny one I wanted a coworker to see but no link! Just a "Send to a friend" button. And I hate those sites collecting @ddresses so I opted out. :(


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 2, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> I did not saw yours (how?) but found a funny one I wanted a coworker to see but no link! Just a "Send to a friend" button. And I hate those sites collecting @ddresses so I opted out. :(


TEll him the name of either the owner or the slideshow and he should find it. The URL of the page it is on should also work as in http://www.slideshare.net/donricklin/rustwhimsy-presentation

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 2, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> TEll him the name of either the owner or the slideshow and he should find it. The URL of the page it is on should also work as in http://www.slideshare.net/donricklin/rustwhimsy-presentation
> 
> Don


Looking at the URL you give, I got the idea of truncating the gibberish one of the slideshow I was talking about. So, I may keep your find in my mind in case...

Out topic but the slideshow was http://www.slideshare.net/targetseo/amazing-facts-photo-presentation-2''7 some quite funny ones if you have time to spend...


----------

